# Belüftungskonzept



## Knoffel (9. April 2010)

*Belüftungskonzept*

Abend zusammen,

da ich momentan meinen Casecon plane bin ich natürlich auch am austüfteln des Belüftungskonzeptes. Nun wollte ich von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet und ob dies in der Praxis funktioniert. Gleich vorneweg es handelt sich bei allen Lüftern um die 120mm Versionen. 

Verbaute Hardware:

Msi CD53 Mainboard
Core i5-750 gekühlt von Noctua NH-U 12
Ati 5850 gekühlt mit Skythe Setsugen
3x2 Gb DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
640Gb Samsung Festplatte
DvD-Brenner von Samsung

Desweiteren bin ich am überlegen ob ich den vorderen Xigmatec einfach weglassen kann so das kein Luftzug von vorne kommt. Die Pfeilstärke soll in etwa zeigen wie stark die Lüfter laufen sollen, sprich bei kleinen Pfeilen läuft der Lüfter langsamer.

Edit: ja der Pfeil auf der GraKa ist zu klein geworden der soll stärker laufen


----------



## Ghostdok3 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

wenn ich es richtig lese dann wird ein Lüfter unter dem Rechner sein am Boden. da habe ich dann bedenken wegen Staub da sollte man dann ein staubfilter da zwischen  gesetzt werden.
bin aber nicht vom fach da haben hier einige mehr erfahrung und bin gespannt ob ich richtig liege oder nicht


----------



## Knoffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Mit den Staubfiltern hast du sicher Recht, der Kauf wurde schon mit eingeplant


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

hab gelesen, dass generell die Lüftung von unten nicht das wahre ist. Da währe ein Lüfter von der Seite besser. 
aber wie mein Vorredner Ghostdok3 schon sagt, da kennen sich andere besser aus.


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Auf jeden Fall Staubfilter!

Den vorne würd ich lassen,deine HDD muss auch gekühlt werden

Allerdings wirst du massiven Überdruck/Luftstau haben,weshalb deine Temperaturen relativ hoch sein werden


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

ja am besten wär noch einer im top!


----------



## Knoffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

hmm also Lüfter im Top sollte sich leicht realisieren lassen ohne mein bisherigen Konzept über den Haufen zu werfen. Wegen Überdruck/Luftstau hatte ich auch vor den Noiseblocker schneller laufen zu lassen als die Silent Wing so das es sich in etwa ausgleicht.

Edit: also bei den Slotblenden ist definitiv nicht genug Platz


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Selbst wenn du den Noiseblocker mit 12V und die anderen mit 7V laufen lassen würdest hättest du noch Überdruck,zwar nicht mehr so massiven aber immer noch welchen.

Vielleicht kanns du die Slotbleden nutzen um einen Extra-Lüfter zu installieren!?


----------



## maestrocool (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Mhhh wenn du die Blech-blende von den hinteren Ausgängen (USB, Sound, LAN usw.) weg lässt, sollte da schon eine menge vom Überdruck (und der warmen Luft vom NH-U 12) abhauen können.
So wie ich das sehe, muss die luft von den unteren beiden Lüftern sowieso (Luft geht wie Wasser den leichtesten weg nach oben) nach rechts, nach oben, nach links, 
soll heissen ..das du dann tatsächlich den vorderen Lüfter weglassen kannst aber Voraussetzung ist das die PCI(e) Anschlüsse zu (dicht) sind, weil der Luftstrom dann unbedingt nach oben muss.
meiner Meinung nach ist dann auch der Überdruck kein Problem mehr und die Blende könnte dann drin bleiben...

mehr sorge macht mir dann eher die Grafikkarte, weil so die warme luft nicht schnell genug aus dem Gehäuse kommt und sich ziemlich aufheizen wird...
wird dann wohl doch zurück gehen auf 3 Lüfter rein und blende raus....oder ein Lüfter der die luft aus nem PCI(e) slot raus bläst.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

was hat es für nachteile wenn überdruck im gehäuse entsteht und wie entsteht das?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Überdruck entsteht durch zu viele Lüfter die reinblasen, dadurch kann es zu Luftstauungen kommen die das Case und die Hardware heißer werden lassen.
Unterdruck ist immer besser, soll heißen mehr Lüfter rausblasend als rein.


----------



## maestrocool (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

bei überdruck entstehen Zonen, in denen die Luft stehen bleibt und nicht weg kann.
Das kann man sich vorstellen, wie nen Luftballon der an einer unsichtbaren Wand hängen bleibt.
Naja, stehende (immer wärmer werdende) Luft kann nicht gut kühlen oder?

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

den am boden kannste komplett weglassen  lieber hinten einen mehr hinmachen der noch mehr luft rausschaufelt! und eigentlich bruacht man (meiner meinung nach) vorne auch keinen. Ich selber hab nur einen an der seite für die GPU und 2 hinten die die warme luft rausbringen


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

ich habe an mein Cooler Master HAF932 einen 230mm (500RPM) an der Front der reinbläst und 4 120mm (4 x 1100RPM) an der Seite die Rein Blasen und am Dekel ist ein 230mm (700 RPM) der rausbläst und am Heck ein 140mm (900RPM) der Rausbläst.
würde das gehen? 

oder sollte ich Lieber einen 230mm an die Seite reinblasen lassen und 3 x 120mm Lüfter am Deckel Rausblasen lassen?


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Die 4 120mm sind übertrieben

Einer;max. 2 sind ausreichend für den Grafikkartensupport

Wenn du nur einen 120mm Lüfter nimmst hast du sogar unterdruck.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

jop, 4 sind definitiv übertrieben  (machen auch mehr krach)


----------



## maestrocool (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Ok 4st in der Seite sind übertrieben (2 würden reichen und machen weniger krach.
Unterdruck ist aber min genau so gefährlich wie Überdruck, ich finde sogar das Unterdruck schädlicher ist, weil die Wärme schlechter an die noch 
vorhandene Luft abgegeben wird und ebenfalls Zonen entstehen bei der Luft stehenbleibt und nicht weg kann.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

also in dem Fall hab ich zu viel Überdruck?
wenn ich 2 Lüfter abschalte und die Temperaturen sinken dann sehe ich obs jetz passt oder nicht?


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Wenn du nur einen Seitenlüfter hast hast du fast das perfekte Luftsystem erreicht(gleichvielraus wie rein)

Ausserdem wird deine Graka noch Kühler

Dein Airflow ist zwar daurch leicht beschädigt,aber mach dir darüber mal keine Gedanken.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

im Lerlauf hab ich mit allen Lüfter bei den CPU Kerne 28°C, bei GPU 49°C und Festplatte 36°C


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Also Graka ist zu heiß!

Du hast ja eine 7900GS die afaik einen relativ niedrigen TDP und die Festplatte könnte  ruhig 10°C Kühler sein.

Guck mal wie die Temps sind wenn du nur einen Seitenlüfter hast.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

hab ne NVIDIA GeForce 9500GS und Die Festplatte ist eine Hitachi HDT725050VLA380 mit 500GB


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

ja und GS steht ja normaleweise für untertacket weniger Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke.


----------



## maestrocool (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

wie könnt ihr bei diesen Temperaturen noch Diskutieren?
die sind doch völlig im Ramen, sogar die Festplatte ist bis 40°C in Ordnung.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

ka weiß ich ned^^
ham se mir von haus aus reingebaut.
will entweder ende dem jahr oda vlt schon im August ne Club3D Radeon 5850 rein baun

also bis jetz hat sich bei den Temperaturen noch nix getan: Kerne 26°C GPU 49°C Festplatte 36°C


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*



maestrocool schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr bei diesen Temperaturen noch Diskutieren?
> die sind doch völlig im Ramen, sogar die Festplatte ist bis 40°C in Ordnung.
> 
> mfg Maestrocool


Meine GTX 285 ist Imdle grat mal 35°C heiß und dabei ist die völiig verstaubt.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

ich hab kein guten Lüfter an meiner graka


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Die 7900 hat doch afaik auch 65mm-Lüfter


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Was spricht gegen einen zweiten lüfter vorne, unten, statt dem am Boden?


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

keiner ahnung meiner glaub ich hat nen 50mm Lüfter oder sogar noch kleiner


----------



## Ghostdok3 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

da bin ich aber froh das ich richtig gedacht habe nur noch ein paar fragen wenn ich richtig sehe dann sind festplatten und Netzteil unten an gebracht.
ich würde schauen ob man nicht da unten noch vorne ein Lüfter an bringen kann.denn dann würde der luftstrom über die festplatten gehen was eine bessere kühlung ist.ich würde außerdem das Netzteil drehen da mit die Öffnung noch oben ist und würde die stelle frei oder mit lüftungsschlitze versehen da mit es mit Luft raus ziehen kann.das ist nur eine Überlegung von mir


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Welches Belüftungskonzept währe bei meinen HAF 932 besser?

1. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm      
    Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 230mm Lüfter

2. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm      
    Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 3 * 120mm Lüfter

3. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 4 * 120mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend   
    140mm Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 230mm Lüfter

4. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm      
    Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 2 * 120mm Lüfter

oder andere Vorschläge.

danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

also die festplattentemperatur ist im grünen bereich, 35-40 Crad sind völlig ok und müssen nicht gekühlt werden


----------



## Pikus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

dazu, dass bei Knoffel die warme luft der graka nicht so gut rauskommen könnte: ich habe bei mir einen PCI-Slot-Lüfter eingebaut:

THERMALTAKE CYCLO SYSTEMKÜHLER LED BLAU im Conrad Online Shop

hab jetzt keinen anderen gefunden, deshalb den. Hab eig nen anderen. zumindest kann man den ganz gut über der graka anbringen, damit der direkt die warme lüft rauszieht.
allerdings ist dieses modell mit 21dB recht laut, aber ich denke das ließe mit nem 12V-7V adapter lösen


----------



## Knoffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

@Davin´s Theorie:  Der Lüfter funktioniert leider nicht,da auf meinem Setsugen ( unten Beispielbild) noch zusätzlich ein 120er silent wing sitzt und die Luft Richtung PCB bläst während der Thermaltake ind die genau andere Richtung bläst. Somit würde die zwei gegeneinander arbeiten.

Die beiden Lüfter unten müssen eigentlich bleiben da ich meine Front der Optikhalber nicht ändern will. Die einzigen Möglichkeiten die dann noch bleiben sind oben über dem Prozessor nen 120er oder unter der GraKa nen 80er Lüfter einsetzen die die warme Luft hinausbefördern.


----------



## Pikus (9. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Ich meine auch nicht, dass du den lüfter UNTER der *graka* montieren sollts, sondern *ÜBER* der graka. (vorausgesetzt, du hast dort einen slot frei)


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

@ich
IMHO die beste Wahl:
Vorne-Reinblasend 230mm,Seitlich reinblasend 120mm,Heck rausblasend 140mm,Oben 2x120mm rausblasend.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

@thrian: soweit alles in ordnung, aber der seitenlüfter stört den airflow


----------



## herethic (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Ja,aber will scheinbar unbedingt einen Seitenlüfter,ausserdem ist dann seine Graka kühler.Deshalb auch nur 120mm und nicht 230mm oder 4x120mm.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

naja, wenn der seutenlüfter wie in meinem fall leicht unter der grafikkarte eingebaut ist, stört den den airflow kaum, weil der grafikkartenlüfter die luft sofort einsaugt und nach hinten rausbläst


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

finde ich auch 
mein seiten lüfter kühlt meine 4870 um 20 %


----------



## GTA 3 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, wenn der seutenlüfter wie in meinem fall leicht unter der grafikkarte eingebaut ist, stört den den airflow kaum, weil der grafikkartenlüfter die luft sofort einsaugt und nach hinten rausbläst


Würde das sich auch bei meiner HD5770 Vapor auch lohnen ? Weil da die warme Luft nicht nur nach hinten geschleudert wird sondern auch seitlich und irgendwie kommt es mir auch so vor das die warme Luft auch nach vorne rauskommt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

hast du diese hier? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513E5KsFgnL.jpg
wenn ja, dann isses n bisschen blöd weil die luft nich in eine feste richtung geleitet wird. wenn du aber sonst keinen airflow im gehäuse hast den du behindern könntest, wird der seitenlüfter schon auch was bringen


----------



## GTA 3 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hast du diese hier? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513E5KsFgnL.jpg
> wenn ja, dann isses n bisschen blöd weil die luft nich in eine feste richtung geleitet wird. wenn du aber sonst keinen airflow im gehäuse hast den du behindern könntest, wird der seitenlüfter schon auch was bringen


Jap die isses. Was kann ich machen damit die mehr Luft bekommt ? Meine Airflow sollte gut sein! Xigmatek Asgard, kein Kabelsalat, vorne ein 120mm Lüfter installiert hinten ein 80mm Lüfter + ich glaub 140mm Netzteilüfter von BeQuit 530 Watt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

hmm, wenn du unbedingt bessere temps an der GPU haben willst, wird du um nen seitenlüfter warscheinlich nicht rumkommen Außer du baust nen neuen GPU Kühler auf deine grafikkarte. Aber was hast du denn überhaupt für temps? müssen die noch besser werden? poste doch am besten mal deine temps


----------



## GTA 3 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Also die Grafikkarte habe ich übertaktet! 

Core Clock: Von 860 auf 949

Und Memory Clock: Von 1200 auf 1351

Krieg keine genaue Zahl mit dem Afterburner hin! 

Temps sind im IDLE 34 - 35 C° und unter Last max bis 78C°.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Mal eine ganz prinzipielle Frage: Ist potentieller Überdruck (also mehr / schnellere Lüfter ziehen Luft rein als raus) besser oder Unterdruck (also mehr / schnellere Lüfter "entlüften")? Beispielsweise wirbt Silverstone beim Raven II damit, dass Überdruck entsteht und damit Staub aus dem Gehäuse gehalten wird, was zwar Temperaturmäßig kein Vorteil ist, aber zumindest zur Kategorie "ganz netter Sideeffekt" zählt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Diesen Effekt erreichst du aber auch mit Staubfilter und hast nebenbei bessere Temps.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Genau darum geht es mir ja. Es macht also deinen Worten nach keinen Sinn einen Überdruck zu schaffen, da die Temperaturen mit einem "Unterdruck", bzw. eben möglichst maximalem Luftdurchfluss besser wären.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

es gilt der einfache grundsatz: Mehr luft raus als rein  so gibt e keine wärmestaus und deshalb keine hotspots.
@GTA3 die temps sind für ne übertaktete GPU völlig ok, die Idle temp ist sigar richtig gut  brauchst eigentlich keinen extra Lüfter mehr


----------



## GTA 3 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Gut, ich hab irgendwie noch so das Gefühl das ich mehr aus der Grafikkarte rausholen kann. Beim Memory Clock zwar nicht mehr so viel aber beim Core Clock!   Danke!


----------



## Torr Samaho (16. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*



ich656 schrieb:


> Welches Belüftungskonzept währe bei meinen HAF 932 besser?


 

DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 1)

sieh dir den artikel mal an. ist eins vom besten, was ich zum thema airflow gelesen habe.


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 1)
> 
> sieh dir den artikel mal an. ist eins vom besten, was ich zum thema airflow gelesen habe.



danke dir.

also passt meine Anordnung so weit


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Ich habe neu den Coolermaster Stormtrooper, oben wird ne Radiator vom Corsair H100 verbaut, die Lüftern werden aber durch Noiseblocker PLPS BlackSilent Pro 2x120 er ersetzt.

Nun geht es mir aber darum, wie kann ich am Besten den besten Airflow in diesem Gehäuse erzielen ? Danke für die Ratschläge


Die Lüftern werden wohl die Enermax Vegas Duo in Rot/Blau sein, sollten auch gute via Lüftersteuerung steuerbar sein. Vielleicht empfehlt ihr mir aber andere ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Belüftungskonzept*

Die Luft am besten vorne und unten rein und hinten und oben raus. 
Kannst du den H100 Radi nicht vorne (oder unten, dann aber öfters mal die Staubfilter putzen) besfestigen? Die H100 bringt im Vergleich zu sehr guten Lüftkühlern ja erst richtig was, wenn der Radi mit frischer, kühler Luft beatmet wird.


----------

